# Microsoft Outlook 2003 status disconnected and reported error (0x80040110)



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

One of the client (OS XP Prof) his Microsoft Outlook 2003 (not office XP) shows status disconnected from Exchange 2003 (Win2003 SP2 Active Directory environment).

I tried to Google but all the solutions that I found so far could not solve the issue

I uninstalled Microsoft office from the client PC and installed fresh copy with OfficeSP2 still I am experiencing same problem.

I created new profile but I did not find it worked,,,,I do not know if I did it right or not

Unchecked and Checked " Use Cashed Exchange Mode ".

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&...mp;aq=o&oq=

The error message that I am receiving is



> Task ' Microsoft Exchange Server ' reported error (0x80040110) : ' This server is not available. Contact your Administrator if this condition persists. '


I tried the thread below which is same my issue that I have been experiencing

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/S...Q_23021639.html

From the client PC that has this issue I can ping the server (192.168.0.50) , but I can not ping the name of the server (telserver) and I cannot use name either when I try remotely to RDP to the server and I can browse the internet.

From other PCs (I tried two of the) I can ping server name and ip address of the server and I can use the server name as well when I try remotely to RDP to the server.

The funny thing when I create (testing purpose) the profile for this client on a different PC (PCs that are belong to his colleagues at work) outlook works like charm.

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

For whatever reason the computer is not resolving the host name of the server, so you can ping it by IP but not hostname. First do an ipconfig /all to verify that computer has the correct DNS servers. If it does then I would simply add an entry into the host file so it can resolve the server hostname properly


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi
I have been advised to try to check the ping between two workstations (PC clients) , first when I checked ip addresses I discovered one PC ip address is 192.168.0.68 (This is what suppose to be it is in the correct rang at work) and ip address for the PC client the has an issue is 192.168.10.2 (*here is an alert*).

The reason for that is an ethernet cable from a wall jack is connected to a WL-520G ASUS router (WAN port) and another ethernet cable from the router LAN port is connected to the PC client that has an issue with his outlook,,,,this was made by previous IT guy (it mean to be for wireless access within that section).

Now every thing *was working before* for sure outlook was working before I posted my question in this forum (I am aware of the router was there, but I did not expect that issue with ip addresses) but it seems to me that my client played (messed) with cabling connection (but I am not sure ) ,,,, I have to check with him later.

Now what I did I connected the cable from the wall jack to the client PC directly , outlook is online again and status of it is connected.

Thanks


----------

